# 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC



## veteran (10. November 2013)

*3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Hallo,
ich habe seid kurzen einen 3D TV (Samsung UE46 F 6500) der bei mir über HDMI am PC angeschlossen ist.
Die Ausgabe erfolgt über eine gtx 780 und als Abspielsoftware nutze ich Power DVD Ultra 13.
Die meisten Filme sind als mkv codiert die ich abspiele, aber bei allen Filmen sind hier und da Ruckler drin, so das das Bild auch manchmal kurz stehenbleibt.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben woran es liegen könnte?
PC Treiber sind alle aktuell, vielleicht das HDMI Kabel tauschen?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

vielleicht die festplatte wo die filme drauf liegen zu langsam? oder geht sie in den energiesparmodus zwischendurch?
haste das gleiche problem auch wenn du filme übers dvd/blue ray laufwerk schaust?


----------



## Research (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Oder er nutzt eine Intel iX xxxx CPU.


----------



## veteran (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> vielleicht die festplatte wo die filme drauf liegen zu langsam? oder geht sie in den energiesparmodus zwischendurch?
> haste das gleiche problem auch wenn du filme übers dvd/blue ray laufwerk schaust?


 Hmm könnte den Film ja mal auf eine ssd verschieben und probieren!
Bei normalen Filmen tritt es nicht auf, auch nicht vom Blu ray Laufwerk.

Als CPU nutze ich den 3770K!


----------



## Research (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

24p Videos?


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Die allermeisten 3D Filme haben 23,976fps, das ist aber vollkommen egal.
Schonmal PowerDVD neu installiert? Probier auch mal die Filme von der SSD abzuspielen, auch wenn es daran eigentlich nicht liegen sollte...


----------



## Research (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*



soth schrieb:


> Die allermeisten 3D Filme haben 23,976fps, das ist aber vollkommen egal.
> []


 
Nope.

Verständnisfrage 24p Bug - Erklärung


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Interessant. Wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*



Research schrieb:


> Nope.


Doch ist es!


veteran schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe erfolgt über eine *gtx 780* und als Abspielsoftware nutze ich Power DVD Ultra 13.


----------



## Research (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Sicher das dort nicht Optimus zwischenfunkt?


----------



## soth (10. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Nein, zumal es Optimus a) nur für Notebooks gibt und b) das Desktoppendant nur funktioniert, wenn der Monitor am Mainboard hängt.
So zumindest mein letzter Kenntnisstand.


----------



## veteran (11. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Von der ssd abspielen ruckelt auch.
Werde morgen mal eine 3D Blu ray Disc besorgen und diese mit Power DVD abspielen, bisher hatte ich ja immer nur 3D mkv Rips abgespielt.
Vielleicht läuft es damit ja besser!
Und das HDMI Kabel ist 1.4 also kann es daran eigentlich auch nicht liegen.
Die 3D Option im nvidia Treiber ist auch nicht aktiv also kann die da ja auch nicht zwischenfunken.
Mir fällt da im Moment auch nichts mehr ein


----------



## Research (11. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Mal den RIP mit nem Live Ubuntu angucken.

Oder in VLC den Hardwarebeschleuniger nutzen.

Ohne 3D läuft alles?


----------



## danomat (15. November 2013)

Also mit dem 24p bug hat "ruckeln" schon mal gar nichts zu tun. 
90% aller user fällt dieser bug nichtmal auf.
   Ich tipp auf ein software oder treiber problem. 

Welchen takt hat die graka während dem abspielen?
 Hatte selber mal die probleme als ich mit nvidia inspector rumgespielt hab und meine gtx580 nur auf 51mhz lief.   
Sind das untouched bluray rips oder sbs. Mkv ist doch normales videomaterial und hat mit 3d ja nix zu tun. 
Vlc mal probiert?


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (15. November 2013)

Probier mal nen anderen Player,hatte auch diverse Probleme nur nicht mit 3D Videos :/


----------



## veteran (15. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*

Also ich habe noch ein Blu ray Player mit dem ich mal getestet habe und da ruckelt das Bild nicht.
Muss also irgendwo am PC Liegen die ganze Geschichte.

@danomat
guter Tipp könnte mal schaun wie die 780er im Idle läuft, vielleicht muss man da mal dran drehen.
Ansonsten kann ich ja nochmal untouched bluray probieren ob die einwandfrei laufen, da die mkv,s 3D ja alle bearbeitet sind und daher vielleicht leicht ruckeln.


----------



## Streicher1992 (22. November 2013)

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich  ein Hdmi 1.4 Kabel kaufen. Sind zwar ein bisschen teurer aber für 3D Filme optimal.  Ich schau auch filme über meinen Pc und der ist an einem Samsung Fernseher angeschlossen. Läuft alles Optimal.


----------



## veteran (22. November 2013)

*AW: 3D Filme ruckeln beim abspielen über PC*



Streicher1992 schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wäre würde ich  ein Hdmi 1.4 Kabel kaufen. Sind zwar ein bisschen teurer aber für 3D Filme optimal.  Ich schau auch filme über meinen Pc und der ist an einem Samsung Fernseher angeschlossen. Läuft alles Optimal.


 

Ich habe ein HDMI 1.4 dran, mitlerweile habe ich die Lösung gefunden warum die Filme vom PC Ruckeln, ich habe auch wie du einen neuen Samsung TV 3D gekauft und den habe ich nun in den Spielemodus umgestellt.Vorher war er auf Filmmodus gestellt und im Spielemodus für den PC werden dann einige Bildverbesserer deaktiviert so das die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit erhöt wird und die Hz besser an den PC angepasst werden.
Seiddem ruckeln die Filme wie mkv oder auch in 3D nicht mehr.
So hatte es mir ein bekannter gesagt...tja und seiddem läuft es.

Es soll zwar laut Samsung die Bildqualität im Spielemodus etwas schlechter sein da wie gesagt einige Bildverbesserer deaktiviert werden, aber das nehme ich kaum war.


----------

